# CD&T Vaccine



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

I have read and heard differing opinions about whether or not to give goats the CD&T vaccine. We're trying to decide now whether or not to vaccinate our new herd. I am very interested in hearing opinions and rationale one way or another and gathering as much information as possible to make an informed decision. Thank you!

onder:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

CD&T vaccine is very important to give...it keeps them from getting over eating disease.. in which.. can kill them ..if they aren't protected....same with the tetanus in the shot....goats love to rub on things and can get slivers or other objects into them...or can get injuries..... if they aren't protected... they can get lock jaw...which is another deadly and devastating thing..... I believe in it and have been using it for many years..... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Agree with Pam. I consider it very important.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I give it to kids but not to my adults. Just a personal preference that has worked well for our herd.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Because of my beliefs I don't give CD&T, which has only been reinforced after having a friend loose a couple animals due to shots but I do realize that outright fatal outcomes aren't too common. I've never had any problems with NOT giving them, but just personal choice - in the end a person has to decide what is best for themselves and their herd. 

That said, if I have someone who has a deposit on an animal and requests I give CD&T, I will go ahead and do it. It's about respecting other's wants & choices as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Because of my beliefs I don't give CD&T, which has only been reinforced after having a friend loose a couple animals due to shots but I do realize that outright fatal outcomes aren't too common. I've never had any problems with NOT giving them, but just personal choice - in the end a person has to decide what is best for themselves and their herd.
> 
> That said, if I have someone who has a deposit on an animal and requests I give CD&T, I will go ahead and do it. It's about respecting other's wants & choices as well.


 I respect your beliefs.... I have never had or know of any goat that died from giving the CD&T ...it is really safe....IMO.... It is given under the skin...you always draw back the syringe....and see if there is any blood in the syringe... if there isn't then.. you administer the shot...if you get blood ...remove it and find a new location..... :wink:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't give CD&T vaccines anymore and it has worked out well so far. After talking to a lot of goat owners, doing a lot of research and discussing it with a couple of veterinarians I have come to the conclusion that this vaccine gives a lot of folks a false sense of security when it comes to enterotoxemia. One of the vets I talked to told me that CD&T vaccines were originally designed for cattle and sheep...goats do not have a strong enough immune response to the vaccine for complete or long lasting protection. He told me that the vaccine is less than 60% effective in preventing eneterotoxemia and that is if the goat is being vaccinated ATLEAST every 6 months. Almost every goat that I know of that has died from enterotoxemia HAD been vaccinated for it in the past year and a few within the past 3 months. I try to focus my prevention on management--make dietary adjustments gradually, locking up grain so the goats can't break into it, etc. I also keep C&D ANTITOXIN on hand for emergency treatment. I like to do things as naturally as I can and I just don't feel comfortable giving my food-producing animals vaccines every 6 months when the protection is less than desired...I feel much better knowing that I can just give the antitoxin--which offers immediate and strong protection--when needed, which may be NEVER in a goat's lifetime.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Golly, where is the 'Like' button? Lol. 
I guess I see all vaccinations the same, including those for people, so I'm pretty biased.. There's no use talking 'sense' into me. Lol. Sorry Toth!


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

When we first started with goats, I decided NOT to give the CDT vaccine as it usually left a lump and I wanted to stay as 'natural' as possible.

Well 2 years ago, we started loosing goats to what our vet insisted was Senna poisoning. There is NO Senna anywhere on our place.

This year, we started loosing goats again. Always after a weather change. Vet again insisted it was Senna poisoning. Talked to A&M too, they needed to do a necrospy.

Well turns out to be that Enterotoxemia and Senna poisoning have the same symptoms. We lost 6 of our herd over the past 2 years to a horrible death, because I decided not to give a simple vaccine.

So yes, now we give our herd CDT vaccines. They have all had their 1st and 2nd dose and will always get them from now on. Not one has gotten sick since being vaccinated. I totally blame myself for the loss of our goats and the way they died, it wasn't pleasant in any form or fashion.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I choose not to give CD/T to any that have not had it already. Those that did get their shot get it once a year. So far that means I have only two does who have been vaccinated out of my current 6

I had a kid die of enterotoxemia (I believe) but he was to young for the CD/T shot. 

I will give CD/T to any kids that buyers request it. 

I could change my tune tomorrow -- life is always teaching me new things. But for now i believe my goats are healthier without from my experiences.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

I do not give mine the vaccine for a few reasons.I dont see the need for it,if i understand right, any goat can get it but it is associated with a sudden change in diet,or too much of a good thing such as grain or very lush pasture that they have not had.I dont give grain to any of my goats except my nursing does and that is very little.They could get into some and over do it but they have not broken in to any yet.They do eat like pigs though and will stuff themselves on anything they think is good.

Second is i let them forage.They never eat the same thing all day,even the hay is usually a weedy clover mix with grass.Nothing is sudden though,their systems are use to it and have been from birth.

One more thing is i am trying to be profitable by selling meat goats.Stop laughing!!!
If i lose one that could be prevented, yes i will lose more profit than giving it its immunization.No immunization is 100% and do not think if you give the CD&T to your goats they cant get sick,its just a precaution.
Understand though i do not raise breeding stock,i have Boers and boer cross for the meat market.If any of them cost me much money yeah i would probrably give it to them.

Every situation requires a different angle.


----------



## redwingfarmer (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you, everybody, for your responses, experiences, opinions. I don't know yet which way we'll go, but my intention is to make an informed decision after gathering as much information as possible. Hearing your experiences is very very helpful. Thank you for helping us in this process!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome...do what is best for you and your goats..... :thumb:


----------

